# Reusing tropica soil



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2021)

Sorry for the noob question. I am in the process of rescaping my tank. It was only set up for 4 months with tropica soil and soil powder but the water is extremely dusty even though Ive rinsed it several times.
Do I need to just replace all of it or do a few more rinses as it doesnt seem to clear out. Or should i reuse it perhaps with a top up of more dry soil powder?


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Apr 2021)

Maybe you could mix it with some fine gravel and when in the aquarium cover with a siutable substrate like gravel or cosmetic sand and push in root tablets. If you think it might get messy cover with a membrane as shown in The Soil Substrate dirt planted--- by Tim Harrison tutorial


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2021)

If you want to reuse it, use a kitchen sieve and just rinse it under the tap without shaking it until the water runs clear. Then bake it in the oven on the highest temp for a couple of hours or till it's dry and give it one last gentle sieve to shake off any dust. If you water column dose fertz it shouldn't matter too much about the remaining nutrient content, it should be okay either way.


----------



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2021)

Thank you @PARAGUAY and @Tim Harrison. Really helpful..🙂


----------

